# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Сетевые атаки  >  Сканеры уязвимостей

## SDA

Windows Vulnerability Scanner - небольшая бесплатная утилита, которая сканирует операционные системы Windows на предмет обнаружения возможных уязвимостей в системе безопасности ОС и подбора соответствующих патчей для их устранений. Программа совместима с системами Windows XP (Home & Professional), Windows 2000 Server & Professional и Windows 2003. По окончании работы Windows Vulnerability Scanner выводит список обнаруженных брешей, соответствующий уровень опасности и ссылку на патч, их устраняющий. Ведется постоянное логирование всех действий и результатов работы WVS.

Лицензия: Freeware
Размер: 956 Кб
Офф. сайт: http://www.pspl.com/download/winvulscan.htm


Nsauditor Network Security Auditor - сетевой сканер, служащий для осуществления диагностики и мониторинга сетевых компьютеров на предмет обнаружения возможных проблем в системе безопасности. Nsauditor позволяет просматривать открытые порты, запущенные процессы и модули, подробности о загрузке памяти, удаленные адреса и состояния соединейний, имена DNS-серверов, сервисы, связанные с тем или иным соедниением, и т.д. Программа обладает удобным и понятным интерфейсом, встроенной базой возможных . Кроме того, в состав поставки входит более 35 утилит для работы с сетью.

Лицензия: Free Trial, $49.00 to buy
Размер: 5,7 Мб
Офф. сайт: www.nsauditor.com


Sussen – клиент для Nessus Security Scanner. Программа имеет Glade интерфейс пользователя, поддерживает GConf и Anjuta.
Платформы: UNIX
Лицензия: GNU General Public License (GPL)
Офф. сайт: http://dev.mmgsecurity.com/projects/sussen/


XSpider 7 - XSpider разрабатывался как мощный и надежный инструмент, способный эффективно обеспечить процесс мониторинга сетевой безопасности в компьютерной сети любого масштаба. Возможности XSpider позволяют настроить процесс проверки безопасности так, чтобы он требовал минимального вмешательства специалиста в рутинные задачи сканирования. Если сеть содержит различные типы узлов или целые сегменты, требующие специфических настроек режимов проверки, периодичности, доставки отчетов, то и с этой задачей XSpider справляется легко.
Ниже кратко перечислены основные черты XSpider .

1. Наглядный и удобный многооконный графический интерфейс
2. Использование концепций "задач" и "профилей" для эффективного управления процессом мониторинга безопасности
3. Гибкий планировщик заданий для автоматизации работы
4. Одновременное сканирование большого числа компьютеров (ограничивается, как правило, скоростью сетевого канала)
5. Ведение полной истории проверок
6. Генерация отчетов с различными уровнями их детализации
7. Встроенная документация, включающая контекстную справку и учебник
8. Работает под управлением Windows 95/98/Millenium/NT/2000/XP/.NET
9. Низкие аппаратные требования

Особенности сканирующего ядра

1. Полная идентификация сервисов на случайных портах
Дает возможность проверки на уязвимость серверов со сложной нестандартной конфигурацией, когда сервисы имеют произвольно выбранные порты
2. Анализатор структуры www-серверов
Позволяет осуществлять поиск и анализ директорий доступных для просмотра и записи, давая возможность находить слабые места в конфигурации
3. Эвристический метод определения типов и имен www-серверов вне зависимости от их ответа на стандартные запросы
Служит для определения настоящего имени сервера и корректной работы проверок в тех случаях, если конфигурация www-сервера скрывает его настоящее имя или заменяет его на другое
4. Поиск различных уязвимостей в нестандартных скриптах, написанных для www-серверов
Производится проверка произвольных скриптов, установленных на сервере на предмет поиска в них уязвимостей, связанных с неавторизованным получением файлов и атаками, приводящими к выключения сервиса
5. Метод интеллектуального распознавания уязвимостей в известных скриптах для www-серверов
Если конфигурация сервера устраивает ложные срабатывания в разрез с протоколом http, то используется этот метод для корректного поиска уязвимости в скриптах
6. Поиск скрытых директорий в ftp-серверах
Осуществляется поиск директорий, недоступных при обычном просмотре, для оценки устойчивости к подбору скрытых директорий
7. Обработка RPC-сервисов (Windows и *nix) с их полной идентификацией
Обеспечивает возможности определения RPC-сервисов и поиска уязвимостей в них, а также определения конфигурации всего компьютера в целом
8. Специальные механизмы, уменьшающие ложные срабатывания
В различных видах проверок используются специально под них разработанные методы, уменьшающие вероятность ошибочного определения уязвимостей
9. Ежедневное добавление новых уязвимостей и проверок
Оригинальная технология обновления программы позволяет пользователям иметь актуальную базу уязвимостей каждый день при минимальном трафике и временных затратах не прекращая при этом работы программы
Офф. сайт: www.xspider.ru


Nikto – perl сканер уязвимостей Web сервера, с поддержкой SSL. Программа включает поддержку прокси, аутентификацию хоста и SSL. Nikto проверяет (и по возможности эксплуатирует) удаленный Web сервер на наличие известных уязвимостей и неправильной конфигурации. Программа также ищет устарелое программное обеспечение и модули, предупреждает о проблемах в любой версии, поддерживает просмотры через прокси (с идентификацией). Программа легко обновляется через интернет.

Платформы: Perl (any system supporting perl), UNIX, Windows 2000, Windows 95/98, Windows NT, Windows XP
Лицензия: GNU General Public License (GPL)
Офф. сайт: http://www.cirt.net/code/nikto.shtml


Shadow Security Scanner - сканер безопасности для выявления в интернет-, интранет- и экстранет-сетях уязвимостей в установленных сетевых системах. Сканирует не только OS Windows и операционные системы Unix (Solaris, Linux, *BSD etc...), роутеры, файрволы и системные устройства, но и проверяет уровень безопасности NetBIOS, HTTP, CGI и WinCGI, FTP, DNS, уязвимость DoS, POP3, SMTP, LDAP, TCP/IP, UDP, реестра, сервисов, паролей, MSSQL, IBM BD2, Oracle, MySQL, PostgressSQL, Interbase, MiniSQL и многое другое.

Платформы: 98/ME/NT/2K/XP
Лицензия: Shareware, $299
Размер: 9,98 MB
Офф. сайт: http://www.safety-lab.com


Nessus Security Scanner - Сканер Nessus является мощным и надежным средством, которое относится к семейству сетевых сканеров, позволяющих осуществлять поиск уязвимостей в сетевых сервисах, предлагаемых операционными системами, межсетевыми экранами, фильтрующими маршрутизаторами и другими сетевыми компонентами. Для поиска уязвимостей используются как стандартные средства тестирования и сбора информации о конфигурации и функционировании сети, так и специальные средства, эмулирующие действия злоумышленника по проникновению в системы, подключенные к сети.

В программе существует возможность подключения собственных проверочных процедур. Для этого в сканере предусмотрен специальный язык сценариев, названный NASL (Nessus Attack Scripting Language).

Платформы: Unix
Офф. сайт: http://www.nessus.org


GFI LANguard Network Security Scanner (N.S.S.) - выполнит проверку вашей сети, в поисках потенциальных лазеек, которыми может воспользоваться хакер при проведении атаки.
Проведя анализ операционной системы и приложений, запущенных в вашей сети, GFI LANguard N.S.S. обнаружит все бреши в системе безопасности. Благодаря широчайшим возможностям решения, вы узнаете о потенциальных уязвимостях до того, как они будут обнаружены злоумышленником. GFI LANguard N.S.S. выполнит сканирование всех IP-адресов в вашей сети и предоставит информацию о текущей версии пакета исправлений на указанном компьютере, не установленных заплатках для систем безопасности, точках беспроводного доступа, подключенных USB-устройствах, ресурсах с общим доступом, открытых портах, активных службах и приложениях, записях в системном реестре, слабых паролях, пользователях и группах и др.
Фильтры и отчеты существенно облегчат анализ полученной информации и позволят вам принять своевременные меры по защите сети (например, закрыть неиспользуемые порты, запретить общий доступ или установить последний пакет исправлений). GFI LANguard N.S.S. также предлагает универсальные инструменты для управления пакетами исправлений. После того, как программа выполнила сканирование вашей сети и обнаружила пропущенные «заплатки» и пакеты исправлений (относящиеся к операционной системе или к приложениям) вы сможете выполнить автоматическое развертывание этих пакетов в масштабах всей сети. GFI LANguard N.S.S. также может использоваться для развертывания в сети другого программного обеспечения.
Платформы: Windows 2000/XP

Лицензия: Free Trial, $495.00 to buy
Размер: 16609 kb
Офф. сайт: http://www.gfi.com/


N-Stealth HTTP Security Scanner – мощный инструмент ревизии защиты Web сервера, который просматривает более 19,000 уязвимостей.

Платфомы: Linux, Windows 2000, Windows 95/98, Windows NT
Офф. сайт: http://www.nstalker.com/


Nmap - предназначена для сканирования сетей с любым количеством объектов, определения состояния объектов сканируемой сети а также портов и соответствующих им служб. Для этого Nmap использует много различных методов сканирования, таких, как UDP, TCP connect(), TCP SYN (полуоткрытое), FTP proxy (прорыв через ftp), Reverse-ident, ICMP (ping), FIN, ACK, Xmas tree, SYN и NULL-сканирование. Nmap также поддерживает большой набор дополнительных возможностей, а именно: определение операционной системы удаленного хоста с использованием отпечатков стека TCP/IP, "невидимое" сканирование, динамическое вычисление времени задержки и повтор передачи пакетов, параллельное сканирование, определение неактивных хостов методом параллельного ping-опроса, сканирование с использованием ложных хостов, определение наличия пакетных фильтров, прямое (без использования portmapper) RPC-сканирование, сканирование с использованием IP-фрагментации а также произвольное указание IP-адресов и номеров портов сканируемых сетей.

Платформы: AIX, BSDI, FreeBSD, HP-UX, IRIX, Linux, NetBSD, OpenBSD, Solaris, SunOS, Windows 98/Me/2000/XP

Лицензия: Free
Размер: 2.06 MB

Офф. сайт: http://insecure.org/nmap/

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## santy

Shadow Security Scanner

Running on its native Windows platform, Shadow Security Scanner also scans servers built practically on any platform, successfully revealing breaches in Unix, Linux, FreeBSD, OpenBSD, Net BSD, Solaris and, of course, Windows 95/98/ME/NT/2000/XP/.NET. Because of its unique architecture, Shadow Security Scanner is the world's only security scanner able to detect faults with CISCO, HP, and other network equipment. It is also the only commercial scanner capable of tracking more than 4,000 audits per system.

Currently, the following key services supported are: FTP, SSH, Telnet, SMTP, DNS, Finger, HTTP, POP3, IMAP, NetBIOS, NFS, NNTP, SNMP, Squid (Shadow Security Scanner is the only scanner to audit proxy servers - other scanners just verify ports availability), LDAP (Shadow Security Scanner is the only scanner to audit LDAP servers - other scanners limit their actions to ports verification), HTTPS, SSL, TCP/IP, UDP, and Registry services.

http://www.safety-lab.com/en/products/1.htm

----------


## santy

Retina® Network Security Scanner

Vulnerability Assessment - Security Risk Assessment

Vulnerability assessment scanners detect network security vulnerabilities on a daily basis - over 10,000 in the last two years alone. At the same time, the window of opportunity to remediate these vulnerabilities is decreasing - from months to days. In today's complex network architectures, relying on open source tools or a simple port scanner is no longer sufficient for comprehensive vulnerability assessment.

http://www.eeye.com/html/Products/Retina/index.html

----------

